# Latenz zu hoch



## Vreen (6. April 2008)

ich erinner mich das ich früher meistens eine latenzzeit von 80 bis 150 ms maximal hatte und natürlich gut damit gefahren bin.
seit ein paar monaten ist es normalerweise so das nach starten von wow die verbindungsanzeige erstmal grundsätzlich im gelben bereich ist und meistens um die 360 ms beträgt,
wenn ich das spiel erstmal 5 minuten stehen lasse fängt sich die latenz normalerweise bei etwa 250 ms, was zwar nicht ideal aber immerhin spielbar ist.
woran kann diese verschlechterung liegen?
an der hardware hat sich nichts geändert,
ich lasse auch so wenig wie möglich im hintergrund laufen, die bitdefender steht auf gamemodus, der steam is offline und firefox is auch nicht auf.
auch meine dsl verbindung ist mit etwa 3000 meinem vertrag entsprechend und genauso wie früher.

kann ich durch irgendwelche systemeinstellungen am pc oder der fritzbox meine latenz verbessern und wenn ja wie?

danke im voraus für eure hilfe.


----------



## x3n0n (6. April 2008)

Beziehst du die Netzwerkverbindung über W-Lan?


----------



## Vreen (6. April 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Beziehst du die Netzwerkverbindung über W-Lan?




nein


----------



## Isegrim (6. April 2008)

Wieviel Upload hast du laut Vertrag? (Tippa mal auf etwas zwischen 384 und 512 kBit/s)
Teste bitte deine Uploadgeschwindigkeit mit einem der zahlreichen kostenlosen Anbieter im Netz, z.B. http://www.speedtest.net/ und verrate uns das Ergebnis.

Welche Anwendungen ( -> Taskmanager) außer WoW und BitDefender laufen noch?
Hast du pobiert, sämtliche Prozesse – bis auf die, die für ein Funktionieren von Windows unabdingbar sind – zu beenden und dann nur WoW zu starten?
Ist das Latenzverhalten zu unterschiedlichen Uhrzeiten gleich? In der Woche und am Wochenende gleich?
Wie hoch ist die Latenz in anderen Spielen?
Wurden Router- oder Windowseinstellungen, etwa mit einem dieser „tollen“ Tools wie TuneUp Utilities, geändert?
(Unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich Hast du probiert, alle Addons in WoW zu deaktivieren?

Ansonsten mal in diesen Thread schauen und ggf. eine Traceroute posten.


----------



## eMJay (6. April 2008)

ich hab auch so ein wow latenz problem aber nur bei einem Rechner 

so mein rechner Latenz SW am Briefkasten 130-230 und mehr
rechner von meiner Freundin steht neben dran und nutzt die Selbe leitung über Switch 30-80
Laptop über Wlan 30-80

es gibt da so eine einstellung die man machen kann in der regedit

link 

die hab ich auf allen drei Rechnern gemacht. 

Bevor ich meinen Rechner neuinstalliert hab hatte ich auch so eine latzen 30-80...


----------



## Vreen (7. April 2008)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> ich hab auch so ein wow latenz problem aber nur bei einem Rechner
> 
> so mein rechner Latenz SW am Briefkasten 130-230 und mehr
> rechner von meiner Freundin steht neben dran und nutzt die Selbe leitung über Switch 30-80
> ...




den regedit trick hab ich schon ausgeführt, hat nix gebracht


----------



## Isegrim (7. April 2008)

*auf Fragen oben deut*


----------



## Franceska (11. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> den regedit trick hab ich schon ausgeführt, hat nix gebracht


Habe das selbe Latenzproblem ( In den letzten Wochen wow ping von 250 - 400ms). Vorher auch sowas 80 -150. Hatte das erst auf meinen neuen Rechner Vista 64 bit geschoben. Habe aber auf dem alten Rechner XP den selben hohen ping.
Ich habe das mit regedit beim ersten mal falsch gemacht.
Habe das jetzt auf beiden Rechner gemacht, der Ping verbessert sich ca: um 60%. Spiel jetzt mit 70 - 180 ms.

Versuch das mit dem regedit einfach nochmal !!!


----------



## Zweihoerner (13. April 2008)

Hallo Vreen,

ich hatte das selbe problem, probier mal das hier aus:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...556&sid=3#2


MfG Zweihörner


----------



## eMJay (13. April 2008)

Zweihoerner schrieb:


> Hallo Vreen,
> 
> ich hatte das selbe problem, probier mal das hier aus:
> 
> ...



Nun hab ich drauf eine Frage:

Wie kann das sein dass mein 2 Kern Rechner schlechtere Latenz hat als ein ein Kern Rechner der daneben steht?
WoW benutzt imme nur max 50% von jedem Kern. So dass es die 50% der Gesammt Leistung des CPU´s nicht überschreitet. Also sind immer noch 50% Frei. 
Da sollten die anderen Anwendungen (Firewall usw.) genug Leistung haben.


----------



## Vreen (14. April 2008)

Zweihoerner schrieb:


> Hallo Vreen,
> 
> ich hatte das selbe problem, probier mal das hier aus:
> 
> ...





naja, das scheint zumindest ein wenig zu bringen,
bin jetzt latenzmäßig bei etwa 160 ms im normalen betrieb,
nicht so gut wie früher aber trotzdem gut spielbar,
danke für den link


----------

